# Fritz Box 7270 Festplatte als Netzwerkfestplatte nutzen



## Joker4Life (10. August 2010)

Hi,

würde gerne wissen ob man an der Fritz Box 7170 eine Externe Festplatte als Netzwerkplatte betreiben könnte.

Danke schonmal für die Antworten.


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2010)

*AW: Fritz Box 7170 Festplatte als Netzwerkfestplatte nutzen*

Guckst Du hier: AVM Fritz!Box Fon WLAN 7170, VoIP Router/ADSL2+ Modem, 125Mbps (20002361) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland _"zusätzliche Anschlüsse: 1x USB 1.1 für Drucker oder Festplatten, USB-Printserver" _

d.h. ja, es geht - aber USB1.1 ist extrem langsam, so 2MB/s sind es glaub ich, vlt. sogar weniger. Per USB 2.0 wären es um die 30MB/s.


----------



## Joker4Life (10. August 2010)

*AW: Fritz Box 7170 Festplatte als Netzwerkfestplatte nutzen*

und könnte man die festplatte mit dem entsprechendem gehäuse über ein lan kabel anschliessen ?


----------



## dot (10. August 2010)

*AW: Fritz Box 7170 Festplatte als Netzwerkfestplatte nutzen*

Ja. Einfach mal bei Geizahls & Co danach filtern. 100MBit haben dann aber auch nur ~10MB/Sek.


----------



## Joker4Life (10. August 2010)

hab die überschrift jetzt mal geändert da ich erstmal wissen wollte ob mit der jetzigen fritz box die festplatte über lan funktioniert,nun zur 7270 dort wird es ja auch funktionieren das die festplatte per lan kabel angeschlossen werden kann und somit als netzwerkplatte genutzt werden kann.
Nun zu meinen Fragen:

1. reicht es wenn man eine festplatte hat einfach ein netzwerkgehäuse zu kaufen und es anzuschließen oder muss es eine externes nas system sein.

2. merkt man einen unterschied wenn man über wlan zugreift zwischen usb 2.0 und lan

3.wenn man ein gigabit switch dazu tun würde,würde man die geschwindigkeit der festplatte nochmal steigern oder ist die gewonnene geschwindigkeit lachhaft

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2010)

1. an sich muss das reichen, sonst hätten Gehäuse mit LAN ja keinen Sinn ^^ kann aber sein, dass dann nur FAt32 als Formatierung geht

2. WLAN hat typischerweise 54mbit, wenn es kein DraftN ist. Das sind effektiv vlt. 5-6 MB/s. 100mbit-LAN hat um die 10MB/s effektiv. USB2.0 hat um die 30MB/s (sofern das nicht erst durch einen wiederum langsameren Router erst druhcgeschleift werden muss)

3. Ich bin nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaub die Daten müssen ja trotzdem durch den Router, und dann "bremst" dessen 100mbit-LAN Anschluss die 1gbit des Switches wiederum aus - aber bin da wie gesagt nicht sicher...


----------



## Joker4Life (11. August 2010)

danke für die antworten erstmal.
Die 30MB/s bei usb 2.0 sind das "bis zu" Werte oder diese hat man aufjedenfall im durchschnitt und N-Draft ist vorhanden ändert sich dann was an der Geschwindigkeit oder das sind die 5-6 MB/S.Wenn du mit Punkt 3 recht haben solltest dann wäre es am besten die Festplatte per lan kabel anzuschließen und gut ist oder ?


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2010)

Also, ein gutes Gehäuse mit USB2.0 liefert Dir ca. 33MB/s. Ein schlechtes nur um die 25MB/s. 

Bei n-Draft wären es deutlich mehr als 5-6MB/s, WENN alle beteiligten Geräte auch Draft-N beherrschen. Wenn die Platte am Router per LAN dran ist und der LAN-Anschluss nur 100mbit hat, dann begrenzt halt der LAN-Anschluss auf 100mbit, effektiv um die 10MB/s.


wegen 3: was vermutlich am schnellsten wäre ist halt direkt per USB an den PC, dann kannst Du aber halt nur von diesem einen PC auf die HDD zugreifen bzw. von anderen PCs nur dann, wenn der PC an ist und die HDD fürs Netzwerk freigegeben.


----------



## Joker4Life (11. August 2010)

Also ein Laptop unterstützt N-Draft bei den anderen muss ein Stick gekauft werden und dann halt noch mein PC.Also wäre die beste Lösung wenn man eine Festplatte mit USB 2.0 Gehäuse an den Router anschließt und die Laptops dann halt per N-Draft WLAN drauf zugreifen wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## TheRammbock (12. August 2010)

Das ist ein riesiger Denkfehler!!! Ich selbst habe die 7270 und dachte auch, das es Spaß machen würde, eine HDD per USB an der Box zu betreiben. Aber Pustekuchen, der Datendurchsatz über die USB Buchse war soo gering, begrentzt durch den Prozessor in der Box, dass das Daten hin und her schieben nichts mit Freude zu tun hatte.. Ich hab mir die Werte aufgeschrieben, weiß sie aus dem Kopf nicht. Wenn ich heute Mittag von der Arbeit zurück bin, werd ich das mal raussuchen. 

Devinitiv wäre die Anbindung per Lan, die der USB vorzuziehen, aber auch da kann und darf man keine Wunder erwarten.


----------



## Joker4Life (12. August 2010)

ok danke für die aufklärung,hätte jetzt gedacht usb 2.0 ist gut.


----------



## TheRammbock (12. August 2010)

So, da bin ich wieder. Später als gedacht, aber ich denke, das sit nicht so wild. Über USB 2.0 habe ich eiene Datenrate von 2,5 MB. Übrigens hab ich nicht richtig aufgepasst, ich habe die 7240. ABER dies unterscheiden sich sowieso nur im ISDN Kram ...


----------



## Joker4Life (13. August 2010)

Dann würde sich lan doch mehr lohnen,soll ja um die 10MB/s schaffen.

Danke für die Werte


----------



## TheRammbock (13. August 2010)

Also bei der 7270 ist das eigentlich die einzigste Alternative. Ich bin mal gespannt, ob sie das bei der 7390 ausgemerzt haben. Aber da hab ich mich noch nicht schlau gemacht. 

ABER Drucker, USB-Stick (als Anrufbeantworter-Speicher) und UMTS Stick funzen an dem USB Port einwandfrei, mal so am Rande erwähnt.


----------



## Joker4Life (13. August 2010)

Danke für die Info^^.


----------



## TheRammbock (13. August 2010)

Bitte


----------

